# CBBT Report 11/20/2007 (Small Boat Channel)



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

I decided to get my lazy ars off the sand and in the yak. I hauled the Tarpon 160i down to the beach from the house, (note to self, buy a buggy, or whatever it's called). 

I launched at dusk into some pretty nice conditions.









As soon as the sun went down and light line started showing, the Rockfish started popping all over....



















I was having a great time w/ the Rattletrap. They couldn't keep their grubby little lips off of it....I personally saw at least two schoolies leap out of the water as I pulled my Rattletrap up. I couldn't believe how aggressive those little bastages were!!









There was even a sparky little blue that decided to try to beat up it's little brother (the Rattletrap) 










I decided to troll the trap, just to get some sort of workout. That was just as productive...










I continued to catch, and catch, and catch the schoolies....









This fish committed an egregious offense, and ended up on my plate...see photo after this one...









I horsed the fish above into the boat with a well place treble hook right into the toe area of my boot. With a treble firmly embedded in my big toe, the offending fish flopped like he knew he was tearing my flesh. Well, the little SOB did a number on my toe......:--|










Oh well, another day in the world of Skunk. I'll see ya'll on the water!!!!! :fishing::fishing:


----------



## J_Boogie (Aug 31, 2007)

Looks like that hurt just a weeeeee bit! Awesome report as usual Skunk.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Skunk,

Great report and photos! That looks like a Tsunami lipless crankbait.

Just wanted to make sure that your tetanus shot is up to date. Hopefully you did not tear your toe bad enough to need sutures. Observe the toe for infection.

P.S. When the fish are that aggressive consider removing the rear hook as they almost always strike the front hook.

Good luck!
Phil


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

*Toe Jam*

I aint even gonna ask how you managed that little trick . Looks like Ol' Rocky hit that nail (toe) on the head . Keep smiling Skunk, Ol Blueeyes will take care of ya :beer:.....PEACE OUT


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

It's called, let the the side-eye do it's own thing, and to not pull a "turtle". 

I got my mind into grabbing the offender, and realized I'd better let the fish tear me up instead of flipping and having and yard sale, in 12' of agua, with current. I'll take the flesh damage, rather than the flippage.


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

SkunkApe said:


> It's called, let the the side-eye do it's own thing, and to not pull a "turtle".
> 
> I got my mind into grabbing the offender, and realized I'd better let the fish tear me up instead of flipping and having and yard sale, in 12' of agua, with current. I'll take the flesh damage, rather than the flippage.


It's called, boot to the head of said offender(good foot of course) or any other object to subdue side eye . I'll be looking forward to some pullage with the Rockadillies & a gimpy Skunk .....PEACE OUT


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

Nice foot work Skunk, never really thought about using my Kung Fu techniques for landing some menacing "schoolies".


----------



## harry buggs (Feb 7, 2006)

Fish'n Phil said:


> Skunk,
> 
> Great report and photos! That looks like a Tsunami lipless crankbait.
> 
> ...


Yeah, Skunk, just remember generous amounts of alcohol will fight that infection  .
You can also cut off one of the hooks on each treble to make it a double, still hooks the feesh just as well, but less pointy hardware flying around. Easier to unhook release candidates, too. Just be careful using sharp cutting tools whilst medicating the toe.

~buggs


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

Next time take the fly rod wiith a 2/0 blkack clouser..simply deadly. Oh yea mash the barb!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Well now I bet that hurt*

Congrats onthe catch. Looks like it was well worth it.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

looks like fun minus the bloody toe.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

OUCH
Man you're one tough dude


----------



## valazybeachbum (Jul 24, 2007)

whens that next time you going out there


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

valazybeachbum said:


> whens that next time you going out there


Tonight, but I might have a few beers w/ dinner, and the wave action is kicking up, so I'll keep my feet on the sand for now. I'll be down slaying the schoolies around 9pm until......:fishing::fishing:


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Nice work on the fin fish, sorry about the bad foot work.


----------

